# Spots



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I was, rather luckily, a non-spotty teenager and have enjoyed clear skin for most of my life.

So why it then, that now I'm in my 30's I get more spots and more often than I did as a youth?

Perhaps my balls have only just dropped? :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Stop going on the piss every night.... [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Each day: 5 portions of fuit veg; 2 litres of water; 8 hours sleep; some fresh air, and STOP viewing porn all night - should clear it up soon enough.

But don't worry about spots - it's just the BAD coming out of you and soon you will be pure again. [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Each day I have at least seven portions of fruit and all the water. (Diet.)

I think it's since we moved into the centre of town and all the grime getting into the old pores.

Perhaps a new cleansing and toning regime would help.

The other problematic area is ingrowing hairs causing spots - despite the fact that I use a brush and soap (rather than squirty foam) when shaving.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The most common cause is normally masturbation. If you masturbate too much it means that your tetosterone levels are high. A healthy alternative is to engage in more adult encounters and enjoy sexual life in full at this age. :wink:

Dr Phil


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

Dr.Nick aka Simpsons more like


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

andytt said:


> Dr.Nick aka Simpsons more like


HI EVERYBODY!!! I'm Dr. Nick Riviera, and I will perform any major operation for just $129.95!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Kell said:


> The other problematic area is ingrowing hairs causing spots - despite the fact that I use a brush and soap (rather than squirty foam) when shaving.


I get these really badly on my chin too mate, any ideas on the best way to cure/prevent? Really pisses me off!! :x


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well - as I say above. Using a brush and shaving soap is better than just using gel and your hands, as the bristles of the brush dig the hairs out.

It's got a lot better since I started using the brush.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Erk - don't wash yer face with soap - just dinnae dae it. I have never washed my face with soap. bad bad bad bad


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2004)

Kell said:


> I was, rather luckily, a non-spotty teenager and have enjoyed clear skin for most of my life.
> 
> So why it then, that now I'm in my 30's I get more spots and more often than I did as a youth?
> 
> Perhaps my balls have only just dropped? :roll:


Let me come and pop them for you. 

It could be our Birthday treat


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

So it's not uncommon for women to want to burst spots then - One of my female friends admitted to enjoying popping spots and even suggested the action of popping (when they go) reminded her of the hot love mayonnaise time.

Hey, whatever rocks your boat!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

saint said:


> Erk - don't wash yer face with soap - just dinnae dae it. I have never washed my face with soap. bad bad bad bad


Ah dinnae dae it. If you read the post I use shaving soap - I don't use soap to wash my face. Shaving soap is better than the gels and the foams that you get.


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

p4ul said:


> So it's not uncommon for women to want to burst spots then - One of my female friends admitted to enjoying popping spots and even suggested the action of popping (when they go) reminded her of the hot love mayonnaise time.


Sounds like someone has a 'quantity' problem there then, either that or huge feckin' spots!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

DOn't get me wrong here, I'm hardly covered in them. I just get the odd one or two every now and again.

And while most of my mates take the piss out of me for using one of those Oil of Ulay 'puffs', at least my back is spot free.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Women in my opinion do like to (especially) to squeeze the occasional black or white head :? You just have to lie there while they get all their enjoyment from causing you pain... bloody good job I have a high pain threshold :wink:

Oh and identify the little bastard in-growers before they turn on you and get your beloved to pluck them out... she did that to me just now... OUCH!!  I'm sure she DELIBERATELY plucked the wrong ones :x

:wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

nutts said:


> Women in my opinion do like to (especially) to squeeze the occasional black or white head :? You just have to lie there while they get all their enjoyment from causing you pain... bloody good job I have a high pain threshold :wink:
> 
> Oh and identify the little bastard in-growers before they turn on you and get your beloved to pluck them out... she did that to me just now... OUCH!!  I'm sure she DELIBERATELY plucked the wrong ones :x
> 
> :wink:


So we do come from apes then, lol I'm not alone


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > The other problematic area is ingrowing hairs causing spots - despite the fact that I use a brush and soap (rather than squirty foam) when shaving.
> ...


Never shave agianst the grain. With and across the grain is OK. Against tends to sometimes cut the hairs just below the surface of the skin, whereafter they are free to burow deep and infect.

Exfoliating with a scrub or facial loofah before shaving can also help lift all the hairs. If you don't want to but poncey expensive stuff, try using a deset spoon of sugar (or salt) and a squirt of hair conditioner as an alternative. The conditioner softens the beard and the sugar/salt crystals act to lift the hairs as one agitates. When you rinse the sugar/salt dissolves.

Most shaving brushes are too soft to lift all the hairs.

Oh and always shave after showering/bathing and never with a hangover (dehydrated and contracted pores).

Anyone ever found a decent electric razor?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> The most common cause is normally masturbation. If you masturbate too much it means that your tetosterone levels are high. A healthy alternative is to engage in more adult encounters and enjoy sexual life in full at this age. :wink:
> 
> Dr Phil


Are you covered in spots too V?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2004)

Kell said:


> DOn't get me wrong here, I'm hardly covered in them.


I don't need to bring a pen for dot to dot then :? :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2004)

nutts said:


> Women in my opinion do like to (especially) to squeeze the occasional black or white head :? You just have to lie there while they get all their enjoyment from causing you pain... bloody good job I have a high pain threshold :wink:
> 
> Oh and identify the little bastard in-growers before they turn on you and get your beloved to pluck them out... she did that to me just now... OUCH!!  I'm sure she DELIBERATELY plucked the wrong ones :x
> 
> :wink:


Nothing I like better then giving them a good squeeze 

And it's always a good idea to have a pair of tweezers handy for those little fiddly ones


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


I find the Phillips ones acceptable. My baby faced skin is too sensitive for wet shaving. I had a Phillips CoolSkin for a while, but junked it last year for a newer one, and it is great (certainly in comparison to shaving with a disposable, which would leave my face raw no matter what products I used and how gentle I was...)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

With regard to shaving, I do all the things you're meant to do. I even shave IN the shower, I've studied how my hair grows and in which direction to ensure that I do only ever shave with the grain. I also do try and pluck out any ingrowers with tweasers before they become really difficult, but every now and again, one gets past me.

I think my recent affliction is more than likely down to being in the centre of town and having pores that do get blocked by dirt.

Luckily, I'm so good looking that I can pull off a couple of spots. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> With regard to shaving, I do all the things you're meant to do. I even shave IN the shower, I've studied how my hair grows and in which direction to ensure that I do only ever shave with the grain. I also do try and pluck out any ingrowers with tweasers before they become really difficult, but every now and again, one gets past me.
> 
> I think my recent affliction is more than likely down to being in the centre of town and having pores that do get blocked by dirt.
> 
> Luckily, I'm so good looking that I can pull off a couple of spots. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


Sounds painful - why not just squeeze them like anyone else?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Boom. Boom.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Boom. Boom.


Well, fuck me... Basil Brush is back!!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Kell said:


> I also do try and pluck out any ingrowers with tweasers before they become really difficult, but every now and again, one gets past me.


I've heard the best thing to do with ingrowers is actually tease the end out (oo-er) and not pluck out.

If you pluck it out then a new hair has to come through and usually the same thing happens again.

Instead just cut them short with a little pair of scissors


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I have the same problems with spots and in-growers. A friend of mine with very light facial hair (lucky sod) thinks I'm a freak 'cos I get in-growing hairs - maybe I'll print off this thread to prove I'm not alone 

My spots usually appear when I'm not getting enough sleep or when I'm stressed (basically, most of the time :roll: )

There are 3 tips I've always found helpful to get a better shave and avoid those nasty in-growers:
1. Moisturise your beard first to soften the hairs.
2. Use "King of Shaves" shaving gel - fantastic stuff
3. Rinse the blade in COLD water - If you use hot water the blade will expand (OK so only a tiny amount but it makes a difference) plus, it refreshes your face and closes the pores after each stroke - thus reducing the chance of infection.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Tried the King Of Shaves Shaving oil as I liked the idea of using so little and it being really portable, it gave me the worst shaving rash I've ever had.

My neck was completely red and angry looking and I seemed to get loads of pimples. Didn't use it again, funnily enough.

And it isn't Basil Brush, it was a Badger Brush. Boom. Boom.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Tried the King Of Shaves Shaving oil as I liked the idea of using so little and it being really portable, it gave me the worst shaving rash I've ever had.
> 
> My neck was completely red and angry looking and I seemed to get loads of pimples. Didn't use it again, funnily enough.
> 
> And it isn't Basil Brush, it was a Badger Brush. Boom. Boom.


Most people when they first use an oil to shave make common mistake of pressing to hard and shaving too close - razor burn is a consequence of this - as the extra lubrication (ooer etc.) tends to make people shave with more pressure and shave the top skin layer too.

BTW King of Shaves and Somersets etc are great products, but a rip off price wise (or highly profitable depending on your stance). Try using Boots Baby Oil or T-Tree oil for same effect at a fraction of the price.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> Tried the King Of Shaves Shaving oil as I liked the idea of using so little and it being really portable, it gave me the worst shaving rash I've ever had.
> 
> My neck was completely red and angry looking and I seemed to get loads of pimples. Didn't use it again, funnily enough.
> .


I thought the same about the oil - that's why I said GEL. :wink:

garyc - agree with you on the price but I've tried many alternatives, included those you suggested, but never found anything that works as well for me.


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

jam said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > The other problematic area is ingrowing hairs causing spots - despite the fact that I use a brush and soap (rather than squirty foam) when shaving.
> ...


Jam, do you use shaving oil?

I ask because I was getting a lot of ingrowing hairs but since changing from shaving oil have had no problems.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Oh for fucks sake guys... this is a fucking ********, not

http://www.male-grooming.com

:wink:

Has anyone ever tried growing their facial hair longer and trimming it with a 14" hunting knife?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

nutts said:


> Oh for fucks sake guys... this is a fucking ********, not
> 
> http://www.male-grooming.com
> 
> :wink:


I think you meant ".co.uk" :wink:

P.S. Group buy on "HeadLube" anyone :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ewww your all so minging!  Stick a tube of toothpaste on your spots that should make you look pretty and smell good and dry them up over night .


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Stick a tube of toothpaste on your spots












Would have thought a tube stuck on top would only draw attention...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> Has anyone ever tried growing their facial hair longer and trimming it with a 14" hunting knife?


Very handy when you are in the Amazon jungle. My hunting knife is actually a 16" one. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2004)

vlastan said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever tried growing their facial hair longer and trimming it with a 14" hunting knife?
> ...


Bloody hell that's a big one. 

is there an 18" anywhere?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Can you get a 16in pizza face?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Can you get a 16in pizza face?


Is that to take away or eat in?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I wonder if some male TT drivers suffer spotty botty syndrome aswell from where they sit on their butts for too long cruzing?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

TTurbo said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


no mate, I use gillette gel

ordered this the other day and it's working a treat to get rid of them, all but vanished!!

http://www.salonlines.co.uk/forwomen/index.php?p=1&category_id=371&product_id=1096

for men and women

good stuff

cheers

James


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

you are at the age of most stress and thats why you are probably getting boils/spots either that or too much chocolate (which is know to cause an increase or allergic reaction in some people - If i eat too much 2 dyas later there will be a spot or boil )

anyway the best way for ingrown is to wash rigoursly wiht a face cloth (flanel) rubbing the face hard and against teh grain everyday to help stop the hairs embedding themselves.

Well that works for me


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Fortunately when I eat chocolate the aftermarth doesn't come out on my face with spots and boils. But a moment on the lips is a lifetime on my hips  .


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Slightly unrelated, but related as well, has anyone had pilonidal sinus condition? It's what happens when a hair ingrows and then another one does the same....


----------

